# Garou and Boros and Tatsumaki(OPM) vs Team 7(Naruto)



## AnimePhanatic (May 20, 2022)

All in their strongest forms (Baryon Mode restricted)

Mindset: Bloodlusted

Bonus Round 1: Baryon Mode can be used.

Bonus Round 2: Might Guy joins team 7 and Silver Fang joins team OPM

Bonus Round 3: Kakashi joins team 7 after Guy and Flashy Flash joins team OPM after Silver Fang

Who wins?


----------



## AnimePhanatic (May 20, 2022)

Full heals after each round


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 20, 2022)

War arc/The Last team 7 stomps

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kayz (May 20, 2022)

OPM God tiers are high-end of small planet level with new Garou feat. They are above everyone in Naruto barring Kaguya.


----------



## SSMG (May 20, 2022)

kayz said:


> OPM God tiers are high-end of small planet level with new Garou feat. They are above everyone in Naruto barring Kaguya.


Link to the calc?


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 20, 2022)

kayz said:


> OPM God tiers are high-end of small planet level with new Garou feat. They are above everyone in Naruto barring Kaguya.


Toneri has a casual small planet level feat in base, nuh uh

Also Tats definitely does not scale to Garou’s new feat, im slightly doubtful that Boros even does without his best shit


----------



## accountmaker (May 20, 2022)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> War arc/The Last team 7 stomps


 is the last Naruto that much stronger than wa nads? He's supposed to have 100% kyuubi but the feats don't add up imo


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 20, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> is the last Naruto that much stronger than wa nads? He's supposed to have 100% kyuubi but the feats don't add up imo


Hes comparable and should be at least a little stronger in the raw power department, plus he has way more skill and experience as shown by his chakra control and controlling his Rasenshuriken


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Jun 26, 2022)

Bump

Team 7 still stomps?


----------



## tonpa (Jun 27, 2022)

Lmao how 2 weeks makes a difference.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Jun 27, 2022)

Garou out there doing thing Baryon nuclear Naruto is supossed to do against Isshiki.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steven (Jun 27, 2022)

Garou solos


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Jun 27, 2022)

Garou solos


----------



## Voyeur (Jun 27, 2022)

Team 7 still stomps. What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## B2ice (Jun 27, 2022)

What's Garon stats now?!?


----------



## B2ice (Jun 27, 2022)

B2ice said:


> What's Garon stats now?!?


*Garou


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Jun 28, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> Team 7 still stomps. What the fuck is this shit?


How do they stomp?


B2ice said:


> What's Garon stats now?!?


Uhm, FTL in their verse, dunno what his speed is here in OBD
Casually created a large planet level attack(at least) in Gamma Ray Burst, with the high end seemingly reaching large star level (until it's debunked)
Casual punches are like nukes
Passive radiation emmision
Has dimensional powers
Can seemingly copy anything in the universe.
Confirmed planet buster by Blast
Uhm... Yeah?


----------



## Coadamol (Jun 28, 2022)

any of the OPM team neg stomp literally


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Jun 28, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> Team 7 still stomps. What the fuck is this shit?


they don't unless we prove gamma ray burst isn't what it's stated to be


----------



## Voyeur (Jun 28, 2022)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> they don't unless we prove gamma ray burst isn't what it's stated to be


Yeah they do. Unless Garou and Saitama can take planet level attacks (which hasn't been accepted yet) they lose.



AnimePhanatic said:


> Uhm, *FTL* in their verse, dunno what his speed is here in OBD


Cept they're not.


AnimePhanatic said:


> Casually created *a large planet level* attack(at least) in Gamma Ray Burst, with the high end seemingly reaching large star level (until it's debunked)



Cept they didn't.


AnimePhanatic said:


> Can seemingly copy anything in the universe.



Proof?


AnimePhanatic said:


> Confirmed planet buster by Blast
> Uhm... Yeah?


Uh unless proven it's considered hyperbole. See Cell and his "Solar system level " Kamehameha.


Next.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Steven (Jun 28, 2022)

Ah yeah,the "hyperbole" argument.Blast said the Planet is going to getting blown away


----------



## Voyeur (Jun 28, 2022)

Did they blow the planet away? Did they ACTUALLY blow the planet away?

No?

Then I have something for you:


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 28, 2022)

Character statements are usually taken with a grain of salt, unless it’s a wog or something.
I doubt blast has seen any exploding planets or knows how much energy is needed to do so anyway. (For now)


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Jun 28, 2022)

I wouldn't be surprised if he did. I got the impression Blast and his crew have been fighting God in places other than Earth.
The Battle Beast-looking guy said he doesn't think an earthling should have the power to create the damage Garou did before awakening. Which implies they are from different planets.


----------



## JayK (Jun 28, 2022)

Even assuming OPM side is Planet level.

Do they even have the speed or general means to get past DMS Kakashi's reaction speed to bypass Kamui?


----------



## accountmaker (Jun 29, 2022)

Dms Kakashi could solo tbh.


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Jun 29, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Dms Kakashi could solo tbh.


blast sent garou to another dimension and garou came back


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Jun 29, 2022)

Garou just need to stand there and they die away.

Garou Can also use Mode Kakashi, Mode Naruto, Mode Sakura, Mode Sasuke to troll them.


Garou negg


----------



## accountmaker (Jun 29, 2022)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> blast sent garou to another dimension and garou came back


Kakashi can slice through space, and managed to hurt Kaguya who regularly transports people to other dimensions

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 29, 2022)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> blast sent garou to another dimension and garou came back


BFR is not needed, Kamui rips him apart which is why I ask how fast the OPM side is. Otherwise they get negged by a dude just looking at them due to lacking spatial hax resistance.

It is also questionable whetever Garou could return from boxland to begin with as this was only possible with Blast due to copying his abilities.


----------



## Coadamol (Jun 29, 2022)

JayK said:


> Even assuming OPM side is Planet level.
> 
> Do they even have the speed or general means to get past DMS Kakashi's reaction speed to bypass Kamui?


really wonder how strong ppl in this site think naruto verse is lol , as for speed well considering garou had FTL speed in his first form before growing strong enough in less than a micro/centisecond to blitz the guy he was fighting , all on panel feats with a timer not some hyperpole statements, and wonky scaling backed with 0 feats , hell there is more anti feats than feats in naruto/boruto lol ,oh and then got 2 more power ups in said form then 4 more forms that are way stronger . so yea he blitzes the verse to hell and back but currently he wont need to as the die by his mere presence lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 29, 2022)

Isn't Blast FTL? So therefore Garou is?

Pretty sure faster than Naruto


----------



## Daio (Jun 29, 2022)

Garou may solo here.


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Jun 29, 2022)

Why do people try so hard to not upgrade OPM verse, and instead, downgrade them?


----------



## JayK (Jun 29, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Why do people try so hard to not upgrade OPM verse, and instead, downgrade them?


For the same reason star level Kaguya is not accepted.

We were told she was about to bust the dimension just like Garou and Blast were about to blow up the Planet. Neither should be accepted.

Claiming Garou can copy shit from Team 7 as implied by some here aswell will get debunked as soon as Saitama blasts his ass next chapter.

And if the FTL stuff is not accepted (can somebody trustworthy non biased please enlighten us with an explanation on why yes or no) here as implied by some then DMS Kakashi unironically solos. If they are however FTL then the speed gap is quite bothersome (even disregarding Planet level OPM).


----------



## Daio (Jun 29, 2022)

JayK said:


> For the same reason star level Kaguya is not accepted.
> 
> We were told she was about to bust the dimension just like Garou and Blast were about to blow up the Planet. Neither should be accepted.


And why is that? You can't just arbitrarily disregard statements.


----------



## Voyeur (Jun 29, 2022)

Daio said:


> And why is that? You can't just arbitrarily disregard statements.


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Jun 29, 2022)

JayK said:


> For the same reason star level Kaguya is not accepted.
> 
> We were told she was about to bust the dimension just like Garou and Blast were about to blow up the Planet. Neither should be accepted.
> 
> ...


Did you somehow miss the chapter where Garou, Flashy Flash and Platinum Sperm were fighting and made a giant construct of light in less than a second due to their movement speed?

Jog my memory, what character said Kaguya was about to destroy a dimension? IIRC, it was Black Zetsu(correct me if I'm wrong), who is basically Kaguya as well. Kaguya saying Kaguya will bust a dimension is less reliable than Blast, a galactic protector, who in a different dimension could sense the magnetic and gravitational forces of the Earth going crazy, who is per canon, in control of cosmic forces, just like Cosmic Garou, saying they would bust the planet. Also the fact that Naruto is full of hyperboles, it's gets so jarring.
-Temari blowing away the universe, pfft
-Gaara's perfect defense, got breached by Sasuke, Deidera
-Ay being light speed... Same speed as Bee who is slower than the version of Naruto that is slower than the version of Naruto that dodged Light Fang
Et cetera, et cetera

As for Garou eventually being unable to copy Saitama, does that mean he'd be unable to copy Naruto characters? This dude copied Nuclear Fission just fine, copied dimensional travel just fine, copied Blast's Dimensional Cannon or so just fine, copied the force of a collapsing star just fine in Gamma Ray Burst. If he can't copy Saitama completely, it simply means Saitama is beyond the forces he copied, that's how scaling works. Does team 7 even reach the force of a collapsing star which Garou can copy?

Do they even survive the passive radiation? IIRC, even Naruto didn't want lava touching him in that dimension.

And if you wanna ignore Blast's statement, here in the OBD, until debunked, Garou's GRB is at least, large planet level, with potential large star level. 

And then, it's not Garou or Saitama attacking the Earth, it's them clashing that'll shatter the Earth, so it's just collateral damage.


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Jun 29, 2022)

JayK said:


> For the same reason star level Kaguya is not accepted.
> 
> We were told she was about to bust the dimension just like Garou and Blast were about to blow up the Planet. Neither should be accepted.
> 
> ...


you can't disregard on panel feats unless it's proven unreliable later on 

currently, we don't have what we need to consider it to be unreliable so he's FTL at the moment


----------



## Voyeur (Jun 29, 2022)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> currently, we don't have what we need to consider it to be unreliable so he's FTL at the moment


And you can't just say he's FTL cause you and your buddies said so.  Last time I checked there needs to be consistency before we accept a feat. Nobody in OPM was FTL before these recent chapters or showed any speed close to it. So no, he's not FTL.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Jun 29, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> And you can't just say he's FTL cause you and your buddies said so.  Last time I checked there needs to be consistency before we accept a feat. Nobody in OPM was FTL before these recent chapters or showed any speed close to it. So no, he's not FTL.


You misunderstand

provide evidence we have reason to doubt what transpired, it does not matter if you feel it's not sufficient, they cannot move under FTL and accomplish what the panel stated

this is not identical to when a feat is clearly PIS or out of the power scope of whose involved. you have characters lifting up continental plates and jumping from the moon back to earth mid fight yet you draw the line here

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## accountmaker (Jun 29, 2022)

Pretty sure the OBD accepted Adams MFTL speed feat using on panel statements, why not this one?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Voyeur (Jun 29, 2022)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> You misunderstand
> 
> provide evidence we have reason to doubt what transpired, it does not matter if you feel it's not sufficient, they cannot move under FTL and accomplish what the panel stated
> 
> this is not identical to when a feat is clearly PIS or out of the power scope of whose involved. you have characters lifting up continental plates and jumping from the moon back to earth mid fight yet you draw the line here


Burden of proof falls on the positive claim. I'm disputing your claim that that they are faster than light. It's your job to prove that they are faster than light with evidence.
DMS kakashi negs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 30, 2022)

When did they become FTL? That timer was only 0.0013 seconds and they'd need to move a minimum of around 400 km in that time to make it so.

Like, do none of you know what the " or ' on a stop watch means? You're talking arcseconds and minutes.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 30, 2022)

Don't link this
I commend the dude, but the fucker inflated his calc by not just scaling the distance off the crater in the foreground  and instead used a really truncated perspective of the distance he measured between the craters 

Also, being top down, even the crater is technically in the background compared to the trails of light sitting higher up in the sky.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Daio (Jun 30, 2022)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Don't link this
> I commend the dude, but the fucker inflated his calc by not just scaling the distance off the crater in the foreground  and instead used a really truncated perspective of the distance he measured between the craters
> 
> Also, being top down, even the crater is technically in the background compared to the trails of light sitting higher up in the sky.


How much lower would the result be?


----------



## kluang (Jun 30, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> How do they stomp?
> 
> Uhm, FTL in their verse, dunno what his speed is here in OBD
> Casually created a large planet level attack(at least) in Gamma Ray Burst, with the high end seemingly reaching large star level (until it's debunked)
> ...


Garou also have durability negation attacks.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 30, 2022)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> When did they become FTL?


In their "limitless Saitama"-fanfic

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JayK (Jun 30, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Pretty sure the OBD accepted Adams MFTL speed feat using on panel statements, why not this one?


Adam's FTL feat is also way more ridiculous on top. Puts him and Zeus on comic Flash levels of speed.

I think the argument for that feat being legit though could be that they were so fast literally everything stopped moving around them iirc even including other extremely powerful and fast combatants on top of the mangaka putting a ton of focus on it, like giving the Fist that Surpassed Time its own backstory.

Edit: Well turns out people were just full of shit regarding the speed feat in OPM which is not the case with the Fist that Surpassed Time.

CT exposing all of you wankers.



DMS Kakashi solos it is.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Coadamol (Jun 30, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> And you can't just say he's FTL cause you and your buddies said so.  Last time I checked there needs to be consistency before we accept a feat. Nobody in OPM was FTL before these recent chapters or showed any speed close to it. So no, he's not FTL.


seems u never read OPM but here let me tell u a few starting with in training saitama with hair litearlly going fast enough to see the back of his head in a mirror (something that can be done when moving at light speed/faster or very close to it) , boros kicking saitama to the moon in a second and saitama jumping back , boros octopus underling throwing stuff at sub light speed , flashy flash fighting the 2 ninjas where everything around them stopped moving for the whole fight which is a good chunk of light speed and he did indeed go LS/FTL when he went serious ...etc there might be more but this is what popped on top of my head first


----------



## Voyeur (Jun 30, 2022)

Coadamol said:


> seems u never read OPM but here let me tell u a few starting with in training saitama with hair litearlly going fast enough to see the back of his head in a mirror (something that can be done when moving at light speed/faster or very close to it) , boros kicking saitama to the moon in a second and saitama jumping back , boros octopus underling throwing stuff at sub light speed , flashy flash fighting the 2 ninjas where everything around them stopped moving for the whole fight which is a good chunk of light speed and he did indeed go LS/FTL when he went serious ...etc there might be more but this is what popped on top of my head first

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Coadamol (Jun 30, 2022)

yea i guess this is how it sounds hearing other talking about actual tangible feats instead of imaginary scaling and statements

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DankSinatra (Jul 6, 2022)

And this is why I wait on new chapters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregSteve (Jul 6, 2022)

Coadamol said:


> seems u never read OPM but here let me tell u a few starting with in training saitama with hair litearlly going fast enough to see the back of his head in a mirror (something that can be done when moving at light speed/faster or very close to it) , boros kicking saitama to the moon in a second and saitama jumping back , boros octopus underling throwing stuff at sub light speed , flashy flash fighting the 2 ninjas where everything around them stopped moving for the whole fight which is a good chunk of light speed and he did indeed go LS/FTL when he went serious ...etc there might be more but this is what popped on top of my head first


You have the panel for this


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Jul 6, 2022)

GregSteve said:


> You have the panel for this


Bruh, Garou soloes, LMAO


----------



## GregSteve (Jul 6, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Bruh, Garou soloes, LMAO


I don't read OPM I just wanna see the panel I really have no horse in this race both series suck to me I'm just curious on the feats


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Jul 6, 2022)

I dunno how to post images but here's the latest chapters with the current feats

Edit: context from previous chap is their clash would destroy the Earth, then the chapter starts with them being teleported away. Just go through it quickly

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JayK (Jul 6, 2022)

They repelled the light of stars shining towards the solar system.

Gl calculating that based on the panel in question.


----------



## GregSteve (Jul 6, 2022)

Looks like there are planet lvl feats in that chapter idk where the ftl feat is I'll look it over again when my headaches gone


----------



## S (Jul 6, 2022)

GregSteve said:


> Looks like there are planet lvl feats in that chapter idk where the ftl feat is I'll look it over again when my headaches gone


On Jupiters moon, when they zipping all over the place.


----------



## JayK (Jul 6, 2022)

I swear, some people here come up with new *FTL feats* every chapter.


----------



## Steven (Jul 6, 2022)

Garou solos the Verse


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Jul 6, 2022)

JayK said:


> I swear, some people here come up with new *FTL feats* every chapter.


Uhm... Excluding Saitama and Garou creating streaks of light throughout the surface of that moon, as well as Saitama creating numerous afterimages to Cosmic Garou who is faster than the Garou who faced Flash n Sperm, who was also creating streaks of light while moving, excluding Saitama blitzing Garou in spite of Garou using Blast's teleportation technique that sent them both to space the instant their punch connected...

Serious Punch is simply Saitama gathering his energy to let out a powerful punch. The reactive energy from the collision of Garou n Saitama's punch colliding sent them all the way to Jupiter's moon which is 709.13 million km or in light terms, it's 43 light minutes away, and they got there in seconds, and that's the reactive energy of their punch, as you can see that the energy that sent them to Jupiter is immensely dwarfed by the one that left a void in space. Even if you wanna say Garou's part in it is just half, that's still FTL. It was from a punch but the energy in them is the same. If they channeled that energy into purely moving, it'll be the same thing or even better. And that's not even the full output of their energy.


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Jul 6, 2022)

Yeah, I'm not sure how anyone can argue they are not FTL at this point lol


----------



## Steven (Jul 6, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Jul 6, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 6, 2022)

Whats Nardos best feat again?Small Planetlevel?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kayz (Jul 6, 2022)

Steven said:


>


This calc claims those stars were destroyed. We're not really sure of that.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jul 6, 2022)

Looks like One Punch Man finally broke out of the HST fodder tier category and got itself seated along with the big bad boys.

Still though, this chapter alone displayed some of the most impressive feats that I've never expected from a series like this as a whole.

You got a case for Massively FTL+ Saitama and...possibly Multi-Solar System level based on that gigantic hole outside space where there's a giant empty black circle where the stars were normally supposed to be.

The resulting shockwave from the collision of two serious punches broke a hole through it.


----------



## kayz (Jul 6, 2022)

Like how far can we see stars from other galaxies?


----------



## shieldbounce (Jul 6, 2022)

kayz said:


> Like how far can we see stars from other galaxies?


From other galaxies? Not sure if possible due to how far away they are. 

The stars that we see in the night sky that are sometimes barely visible? They're maybe only a couple thousands light years away?


----------



## Voyeur (Jul 6, 2022)

>So salty that the OPM tards keep bumping the thread to try to get the W


Like clockwork. Embarrassing.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Jul 6, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> >So salty that the OPM tards keep bumping the thread to try to get the W
> 
> 
> Like clockwork. Embarrassing.


>Sees the feat that show that Garou soloes
>Gets salty about it and calls others salty for speaking truth

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Voyeur (Jul 6, 2022)

Also


>Using VSB calcs in OBD

LEL


----------



## Voyeur (Jul 6, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> >Sees the feat that show that Garou soloes
> >Gets salty about it and calls others salty for speaking truth


Your arguments got destroyed for fucking weeks and your pathetic attempt at 'No you' is laughable. You never backed up your claims as soon as CT came in and fucked your shit up.  Also, it's common knowledge here that VSB calculations are NOT accepted here.



Also, constantly bumping a thread after a new chapter comes out to try to get the W is pretty pathetic and shows how emotionally invested you are are getting your side to win. 

Stay mad kid.


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Jul 6, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> Your arguments got destroyed for fucking weeks and your pathetic attempt at 'No you' is laughable. You never backed up your claims as soon as CT came in and fucked your shit up.  Also, it's common knowledge here that VSB calculations are NOT accepted here.
> 
> Stay mad kid.


CT only talked about the FTL thing, for which we got multiple speed feats this chapter, for example, this...


AnimePhanatic said:


> Uhm... Excluding Saitama and Garou creating streaks of light throughout the surface of that moon, as well as Saitama creating numerous afterimages to Cosmic Garou who is faster than the Garou who faced Flash n Sperm, who was also creating streaks of light while moving, excluding Saitama blitzing Garou in spite of Garou using Blast's teleportation technique that sent them both to space the instant their punch connected...
> 
> Serious Punch is simply Saitama gathering his energy to let out a powerful punch. The reactive energy from the collision of Garou n Saitama's punch colliding sent them all the way to Jupiter's moon which is 709.13 million km or in light terms, it's 43 light minutes away, and they got there in seconds, and that's the reactive energy of their punch, as you can see that the energy that sent them to Jupiter is immensely dwarfed by the one that left a void in space. Even if you wanna say Garou's part in it is just half, that's still FTL. It was from a punch but the energy in them is the same. If they channeled that energy into purely moving, it'll be the same thing or even better. And that's not even the full output of their energy.



As for power, if Gamma Ray Burst wasn't okay for you, there's all the stuff in this chapter. Does ANYONE in Naruto come close to doing that? 

Also, calling me kid doesn't make you seem mature, it just makes you seem dumb. Resorting to downgrading someone one way or the other to prove your point is a mediocre thing to do, much more since you don't even know my age.

So long, grandpa

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Voyeur (Jul 6, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> As for power, if Gamma Ray Burst wasn't okay for you, there's all the stuff in this chapter. Does ANYONE in Naruto come close to doing that?


Literally examples have been posted in this thread.  Not my problem you were ignoring them.



AnimePhanatic said:


> Also, calling me kid doesn't make you seem mature, it just makes you seem dumb. Resorting to downgrading someone one way or the other to prove your point is a mediocre thing to do, much more since you don't even know my age.
> 
> So long, grandpa



This debate stopped being civil the moment you and your side accused the other side of downplaying and constantly trying to prove your  point by constantly bumping this thread with VSB calcs no less with shit that hasn't been called in house. You don't get to take the high road here. Fuck off, dipshit(I didn't call you a kid here, better?).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Jul 6, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> Literally examples have been posted in this thread.  Not my problem you were ignoring them.


What example of feats have been posted of Naruto wherby they cleared an expanse of stars and made a gigantic void in space, trillions of kilometers away from the Earth? 

What examples of feats from Naruto have been posted showing characters traveling a distance that'll take 43mins at light speed in seconds?

Perhaps, you're assuming I'm a die-hard OPM stan cause of my profile pic?



Voyeur said:


> This debate stopped being civil the moment you and your side accused the other side of downplaying and constantly trying to prove your  point by constantly bumping this thread with VSB calcs no less with shit that hasn't been called in house. You don't get to take the high road here. Fuck off, dipshit(I didn't call you a kid here, better?).


Bumping the thread is something expected because there are new showings. If it were Naruto having new showings, would you be all whiny like this? Jeez. We aren't even using VSB calcs here. But VSB have Garou higher than Naruto, nothing wrong with that, seeing as he's pulling off things Naruto wishes he could pull off.


Voyeur said:


> Fuck off, dipshit(I didn't call you a kid here, better?).


Man, need someone to talk to. I know life can be messed up, but lashing out unnecessarily is never the answer.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kayz (Jul 6, 2022)

We need more context to explain the feat. I doubt that panel is actual stars destruction. Could just be the moon getting destroyed. Or just a showing of the size of the shockwave. Those flashy lights could be remnants of Garou's energy burst rather than actual stars.


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> Looks like One Punch Man finally broke out of the HST fodder tier category and got itself seated along with the big bad boys.
> 
> Still though, this chapter alone displayed some of the most impressive feats that I've never expected from a series like this as a whole.
> 
> ...


OPM was never fodder tier. they were like mid HST tier for the longest due to Boros but now with Psycho Orochi and Garou they been amped


----------



## shieldbounce (Jul 6, 2022)

The World said:


> OPM was never fodder tier. they were like mid HST tier for the longest due to Boros but now with Psycho Orochi and Garou they been amped


And Saitama used to be fodder against Krillin of all characters when the verse was matched up against DBZ  

Psycho Orochi feat aside, it's surprising what one single chapter can do to completely upgrade a verse, honestly.


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Jul 6, 2022)

I dunno man, it's pretty clear the hole ended up there as a result of Blast and his crew redirecting the energy created by Saitama and Garou's fists colliding.
Maybe someone could ask Murata on his twitter, but I personally don't think it requires any further explanation.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jul 6, 2022)

Oomura Yoshitsugu said:


> I dunno man, it's pretty clear the hole ended up there as a result of Blast and his crew redirecting the energy created by Saitama and Garou's fists colliding.


It's what I think as well. 

At first glance it looked like all of the stars within that radius completely disappeared from a part of the energy generated from the collision of Serious Punches (serious punch^2, they were not kidding) but an explanation is probably required for how that particular feat even happened.


----------



## DankSinatra (Jul 6, 2022)

Man, OPM gets a new feat and it’s twist city on why it can’t be that powerful. Any other series gets a new feat and it’s hordes of people loving it and wanting calculations.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Top59 (Jul 6, 2022)

The truth is that with the little information that there is it is difficult to reach a conclusion, my hypothesis is that Garou and Saitama opened a hole in the fabric of space itself, my guess is because said attack has an effect in space by canceling Blast's portal.

And seeing that the diameter of said hole is similar to the Earth, it would confirm at least that they were going to destroy the Earth.

About FTL, Blast's friends sent Garou and Saitama to a moon of Jupiter in seconds, because of the distance it would be an FTL feat, the discussion would be if said speed is scale to them, in particular I think so but it would be more topic of discussion. 






> How far is Jupiter from Earth?
> Because both planets travel in an elliptical path around the sun, Jupiter's distance from Earth is constantly changing. When the two planets are at their closest point, the distance to Jupiter is only 365 million miles (588 million kilometers). From its closest point, Jupiter shines so brightly that even Venus dims in comparison. At its farthest, the gas giant lies 601 million miles (968 million km) away.



Distance: 588,000,000 km ~ 968,000,000 km

The time frame must have been very small because Garou didn't realize how far he had traveled until he saw Jupiter, but unfortunately I don't see something exact so it would be best to use many time frames


High End: 10 seconds

Mid End: 60 seconds

Low End: 300 seconds

*Low Low End Speed:* 588,000,000,000 m/ 300s= 1960000000 m/s or 6.5 c

*Low Mid End Speed: *
588,000,000,000 m/ 60s= 9800000000 m/s or 32.6 c

*Low High End Speed: *
588,000,000,000m/ 10s= 58800000000 m/s or 196 c

*High Low End Speed: *

968,000,000,000m/ 300s = 3226666666.67 m/s or 10.7 c

*High Mid End Speed: *
968,000,000,000 m / 60s = 16133333333.3 m/s or 53.8 c

*High high End Speed: *
968,000,000,000 m / 10s= 96800000000 m/s or 322.8 c

*6.5 c ~ 322.8 c*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blocky (Jul 6, 2022)

So I guess cosmic garou nukes all of HST?


----------



## kayz (Jul 6, 2022)

Top59 said:


> About FTL, Blast's friends sent Garou and Saitama to a moon of Jupiter in seconds,


I think it was said to be the _recoil_ of the explosion that sent them that speed.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jul 6, 2022)

kayz said:


> I think it was said to be the _recoil_ of the explosion that sent them that speed.


Seems like it.

It could be that the two managed to break out of Blast's wormhole (or whatever you call it) that was intended to seal the energy released from the Serious Punch collision and as an aftereffect, got flung all the way to one of Jupiter's Moons.


----------



## tonpa (Jul 6, 2022)

Do we need to wait another 2 more weeks before people realize its still a stomp.


----------



## DankSinatra (Jul 6, 2022)

The more we wait the more ridiculous the feats get. But I guarantee that 1 of 2 things will happen when the next chapter is released:

1. Murata redraws the fight and either removes a feat or adds a new feat

2. we get an even more ridiculous feat than we did in this chapter but people will probably argue that it’s not valid for so and so reasons (seriously, Murata could draw saitama slapping the sun in half and people would argue that saitama actually just removed the helium from the sun with his attack so therefore he didn’t destroy the sun)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## GregSteve (Jul 6, 2022)

Nah we just need to not jump the gun they beat the HST more than likely but we need to have all the info to do proper evaluations otherwise we're just gonna look like SB and Vsbattle making dumbass claims for no reason

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SSMG (Jul 6, 2022)

After the latest chapter this is such a stomp thread


----------



## shieldbounce (Jul 6, 2022)

SSMG said:


> After the latest chapter this is such a stomp thread


Yea, all of us 100% didn't expect Saitama and God Mode Garou suddenly being flung to Jupiter

Star Systems getting obliterated as a condensed after-effect of two punches colliding

Saitama randomly grabbing normally intangible objects and flinging someone w/it

besides zipping around pieces on a busted Moon as if he's overdosing on stimulants

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## accountmaker (Jul 7, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> Yea, all of us 100% didn't expect Saitama and God Mode Garou suddenly being flung to Jupiter
> 
> Star Systems getting obliterated as a condensed after-effect of two punches colliding
> 
> ...


Saotama matching God Garou with just one hand while protecting Geno's core

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sufex (Jul 7, 2022)

JayK said:


> Adam's FTL feat is also way more ridiculous on top. Puts him and Zeus on comic Flash levels of speed.
> 
> I think the argument for that feat being legit though could be that they were so fast literally everything stopped moving around them iirc even including other extremely powerful and fast combatants on top of the mangaka putting a ton of focus on it, like giving the Fist that Surpassed Time its own backstory.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amol (Jul 7, 2022)

Well Garou clearly solos with no effort.

Anybody who argues otherwise is an extremely biased person.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Voyeur (Jul 7, 2022)

It's not biased if there hasn't been any calculations to factor Destructive capacity/Speed. Especially before this chapter was published. He obviously has a great chance of soloing now. Any claims (without supporting evidence) that he solos before this chapter was published is nothing but bullshit peddling and chest beating.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Jul 7, 2022)

Garou blitzes and 3 shots

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Jul 7, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> It's not biased if there hasn't been any calculations to factor Destructive capacity/Speed. Especially before this chapter was published. He obviously has a great chance of soloing now. Any claims (without supporting evidence) that he solos before this chapter was published is nothing but bullshit peddling and chest beating.


Lol

Reactions: Funny 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Jul 7, 2022)

SSMG said:


> After the latest chapter this is such a stomp thread


Latest chapter? Lol this has been a blitz and oneshot case since Platinum Sperm fight

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Voyeur (Jul 7, 2022)

Casval Rem Aznable said:


> Latest chapter? Lol this has been a blitz and oneshot case since Platinum Sperm fight


LOL

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## accountmaker (Jul 7, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> LOL


The vast majority of these new members are youtube/tiktok debaters or rely on eye ball feats and character statements. What's annoying is that they're more prevalent now, and there's less "real" obders around, an d no one's willing to abide by the rules of this section when it comes to scaling.
Garou does solo now tho

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 7, 2022)

Current Garou indeed solo the verse now.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 7, 2022)

JayK said:


> I swear, some people here come up with new *FTL feats* every chapter.


How can people still deny it?


----------



## Steven (Jul 7, 2022)

Every Narutowanker right now

Reactions: Funny 4 | Ningen 1


----------



## Top59 (Jul 7, 2022)

Come to think of it, Saitama was able to break a portal and grab the portals that Garou creates, Saitama could just repel all of the Kamui's attacks. 

Maybe Garou too...


----------



## Steven (Jul 7, 2022)

At least Kamui intang is now useless as well

Well,Kakashi/Obito getting blitzed anyway

Reactions: Like 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Chadthundercock (Jul 7, 2022)

Garou claps


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Jul 7, 2022)

DankSinatra said:


> And this is why I wait on new chapters.


This was obvious where this fight was headed, not sure why there was any resistance 

Garou would solo naturo let alone team 7

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## g4snake108 (Jul 7, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> It's not biased if there hasn't been any calculations to factor Destructive capacity/Speed. Especially before this chapter was published. He obviously has a great chance of soloing now. Any claims (without supporting evidence) that he solos before this chapter was published is nothing but bullshit peddling and chest beating.


If you need calcs for everything, then I don't know what to say to you. Just eyeballing the PS/FF/garou speed feat, it would have been at least relativistic which is way faster than whatever Naruto characters are at. 

And before this chapter - we had Blast - the (second) strongest hero in the entire series saying the clash energy was going to destroy the planet - a character that didn't give 2 shits when the planet was getting obliterated by Psykorochi's  continent slicing attacks, Boros coming down and pulling whatever energy he had into a full on attack on earth(he should at least scale off of saitama's continental jump right? If you are so dependent on calcs). So just judging from the past events and the character info- it would be pretty reasonable to assume that Blast will know what planet shattering energy should be so his statements could be taken at face value - especially after Garou was already surpassing both of the previous best feats for OPM before his cosmic mode.


----------



## Voyeur (Jul 7, 2022)

g4snake108 said:


> then I don't know what to say to you.



Good. I don't care.



Dreams of Tommorow said:


> This was obvious where this fight was headed, not sure why there was any resistance


Because you were trying to argue that Garou solos before this chapter. Which is fucking stupid. Not sure why you're trying to take a victory lap,  when you were asked to provide evidence of your bullshit claim that Garou had the fire power/speed to deal with Kakashi and you conviniently disappeared. Are you seriously trying to argue that it was expected that Saitama and Garou we're gonna make the light form stars disappear? You FORESAW that? Get the fuck out of here.

I already conceded that Garou solos after this chapter was published. So I'm not sure why you geniuses are frothing at the mouth otherwise and trying to beat a dead horse.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 7, 2022)

Did Garou really blow a hole in space?


----------



## SSBMonado (Jul 7, 2022)

If the feat is really supposed to be a whole bunch of stars getting destroyed, then this chapter has some of the most insane DC flip-flopping I've ever seen.
It starts off with that absurd display of power... and then we see Garou near shit himself because Saitama is able to fuck up the surface of a moon. Saitama also states that he can go all-out because they're not on earth any more, which doesn't make a lick of sense if their previous clash supposedly erased thousands of stars.
I'm not saying the feat isn't valid, necessarily, but this flip-flop is kind of absurd. 

I guess we'll find out sooner or later, though. If it's just the moon having been exploded, then you'd expect people in-universe to point that out at some point.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Steven (Jul 7, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Did Garou really blow a hole in space?


----------



## Juub (Jul 7, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Did Garou really blow a hole in space?


Nah, the resulting explosion from his and Saitama's punches wiped out a vast group of stars.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayK (Jul 7, 2022)

lmao another *amazing speed feat* being a hoax cause its just recoil

bonus points for trying to pull spatial hax resistance outta ya asses and repelling light somehow being destroying stars when they are still in the Solar System

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Juub (Jul 7, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> when you were asked to provide evidence of your bullshit claim that Garou had the fire power/speed to deal with Kakashi and you conviniently disappeared.


Am I missing something with Naruto? Garou has been FTL (or high into relativistic territory) +Moon level for a few chapters now. Didn't know Kakashi was that strong.


----------



## SSMG (Jul 7, 2022)

Casval Rem Aznable said:


> Latest chapter? Lol this has been a blitz and oneshot case since Platinum Sperm fight


Nah that feat was calcd at what 0.12 to 0.24% Ls.. Pretty sure thats not enough to blitz.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Jul 7, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Nah that feat was calcd at what 0.12 to 0.24% Ls.. Pretty sure thats not enough to blitz.


Nah that feat was calculated at at least 10× LS. No one in Nardo crosses LS. Platinum Sperm blitzes Naruto and Platinum Sperm got blitzed by pre monster Garou lol.


----------



## SSMG (Jul 7, 2022)

Casval Rem Aznable said:


> Nah that feat was calculated at at least 10× LS. No one in Nardo crosses LS. Platinum Sperm blitzes Naruto and Platinum Sperm got blitzed by pre monster Garou lol.


Yeah that calc was wrong by a factor of 100.

The clac you're talking about had it at 12 to 24x L's. But since it was off by a factor of 100, the feat actually is 0.12% to 0.24% Ls. 

It's been like a year and people are still using that calc tho is stunning to me....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Coadamol (Jul 7, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> It's not biased if there hasn't been any calculations to factor Destructive capacity/Speed. Especially before this chapter was published. He obviously has a great chance of soloing now. Any claims (without supporting evidence) that he solos before this chapter was published is nothing but bullshit peddling and chest beating.


u say this as if naruto has anything upove country with bijuu bombs if that even country cosidering them spamming that in the smallest country in naruto and yet it looks like it didnt affect said country at all lmao , u can keep coping and going back to i dunno temri blowing the universe with her fan and naruto cycling his way to space in guide books lmao


----------



## GregSteve (Jul 7, 2022)

Coadamol said:


> u say this as if naruto has anything upove country with bijuu bombs if that even country cosidering them spamming that in the smallest country in naruto and yet it looks like it didnt affect said country at all lmao , u can keep coping and going back to i dunno temri blowing the universe with her fan and naruto ling his way to space in guide books lmao


What?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Voyeur (Jul 7, 2022)

GregSteve said:


> What?


That's what I fucking said.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 7, 2022)

We are going full comedy right now.


----------



## Juub (Jul 7, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Yeah that calc was wrong by a factor of 100.
> 
> The clac you're talking about had it at 12 to 24x L's. But since it was off by a factor of 100, the feat actually is 0.12% to 0.24% Ls.
> 
> It's been like a year and people are still using that calc tho is stunning to me....


 They arrived at 4.33C. I’d say relativistic as a low ball and FTL as a high ball. We also must not forget that Garou and Platinum Sperm kept accelerating.

I know, VSBattle sucks and all that jazz but this seems to be pretty thorough.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SSMG (Jul 7, 2022)

I actually didn't know about that calc. Thanks juub will check it out now.


----------



## SSMG (Jul 7, 2022)

Yeah that VS wiki calc seems pretty legit to me. 

Also I noticed he didn't count the lights in the sky that don't have trails to them.. But they should still be counted? No? 

Meaning it'd have a potentially faster result.


----------



## g4snake108 (Jul 7, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> Good. I don't care.
> 
> 
> Because you were trying to argue that Garou solos before this chapter. Which is fucking stupid. Not sure why you're trying to take a victory lap,  when you were asked to provide evidence of your bullshit claim that Garou had the fire power/speed to deal with Kakashi and you conviniently disappeared. Are you seriously trying to argue that it was expected that Saitama and Garou we're gonna make the light form stars disappear? You FORESAW that? Get the fuck out of here.
> ...


Then why bother replying, you dumb twat?




Juub said:


> Am I missing something with Naruto? Garou has been FTL (or high into relativistic territory) +Moon level for a few chapters now. Didn't know Kakashi was that strong.


No, the poster you quoted is stupid - he apparently cannot comprehend anything other than being spoon-fed calcs by better posters than him and doesn't seem to have the brain capacity to add 2 and 2 together.


----------



## accountmaker (Jul 7, 2022)

SSBMonado said:


> If the feat is really supposed to be a whole bunch of stars getting destroyed, then this chapter has some of the most insane DC flip-flopping I've ever seen.
> It starts off with that absurd display of power... and then we see Garou near shit himself because Saitama is able to fuck up the surface of a moon. Saitama also states that he can go all-out because they're not on earth any more, which doesn't make a lick of sense if their previous clash supposedly erased thousands of stars.
> I'm not saying the feat isn't valid, necessarily, but this flip-flop is kind of absurd.
> 
> I guess we'll find out sooner or later, though. If it's just the moon having been exploded, then you'd expect people in-universe to point that out at some point.


I think it's more Garou was impressed by how "limitless"Saitama was. He had to copy Saitama's strength just to match him


----------



## shieldbounce (Jul 7, 2022)

SSMG said:


> Yeah that VS wiki calc seems pretty legit to me.
> 
> Also I noticed he didn't count the lights in the sky that don't have trails to them.. But they should still be counted? No?
> 
> Meaning it'd have a potentially faster result.


The timeframe for that Garou and Platinum Sperm speed feat is written such that it resembles how a Japanese stopwatch measures time. 

Based on this video here...

The numbers between (one apostrophe) & (two apostrophes) denote number of seconds
The numbers between (two apostrophes) & (three apostrophes) denote tenth & hundreth of seconds
The numbers between after three apostrophes? I'm guessing that it denotes milliseconds (and smaller units of time)?
1.3 milliseconds may actually be correct for the timeframe of that feat, surprisingly enough.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Voyeur (Jul 7, 2022)

g4snake108 said:


> Then why bother replying, you dumb twat?


Cause I can? Dipshit. And by looking at the post you quoted of mine, it seems pretty clear you're triggered by my response to your verbal diarrhea.




g4snake108 said:


> No, the poster you quoted is stupid - he apparently cannot comprehend anything other than being spoon-fed calcs by better posters than him and doesn't seem to have the brain capacity to add 2 and 2 together.


Burden of proof falls on the positive claim dipshit. Some one makes a claim, they prove it with evidence. I've been here for years and that's the norm.   So kindly fuck off.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 7, 2022)

Juub said:


> They arrived at 4.33C. I’d say relativistic as a low ball and FTL as a high ball. We also must not forget that Garou and Platinum Sperm kept accelerating.
> 
> I know, VSBattle sucks and all that jazz but this seems to be pretty thorough.


It’s a nice attempt, but they inflated the distance traveled via scaling off a strip of land skewed to look smaller by perspective than the more obvious crater. Don’t know how they scaled the crater to comment on how good that calc is.

Also ambiguous how much of the original structure composed the new one which muddies how far they had to travel further.

It’s comfortably relativistic at least, but whether or not they actually travel around 400 km in that time is the question that needs better scrutinized.

Saitama’s jaunt around the moon should be comfortably FTL given how much he moves compared to the lack of notable motion demonstrated in the orbiting debris he’s ping ponging across

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SSMG (Jul 7, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> The timeframe for that Garou and Platinum Sperm speed feat is written such that it resembles how a Japanese stopwatch measures time.
> 
> Based on this video here...
> 
> ...


Yeah the 13 number was in the 1/10000th of a second range. Or yeah 1.3 milliseconds.


----------



## SSMG (Jul 7, 2022)

You Gunna calc the table flip movement @ChaosTheory123 ?


----------



## shieldbounce (Jul 7, 2022)

SSMG said:


> You Gunna calc the table flip movement @ChaosTheory123 ?


Should actually be a relatively simple calc. 

It almost looked like Io was actually getting obliterated and shockwaves were bursting out beneath the Moon's surface...

implying that Io was destroyed entirely.


----------



## SSMG (Jul 7, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> Should actually be a relatively simple calc.
> 
> It almost looked like Io was actually getting obliterated and shockwaves were bursting out beneath the Moon's surface...
> 
> implying that Io was destroyed entirely.


Yeah true but still would have been nice to get a stopwatch timer reader on the side too to get an exact speed like the PS and Garou feat.


----------



## g4snake108 (Jul 7, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> Cause I can? Dipshit. And by looking at the post you quoted of mine, it seems pretty clear you're triggered by my response to your verbal diarrhea.
> 
> 
> 
> Burden of proof falls on the positive claim dipshit. Some one makes a claim, they prove it with evidence. I've been here for years and that's the norm.   So kindly fuck off.


But I didn't say I did not care did I you stupid piece of shit? Yeah I am "triggered" by the stupidity that your posts cause. The fact shit needs to be spoon-fed to you and even then your dumb brain can't understand it is just amazing .

2 episodes ago - Blast said the energy will destroy the planet. Naruto top tiers are around MHS- maybe subrel. Garou is relativistic before he got to cosmic Garou- multi-continental from ages ago and you need more "positive" claims to show burden of proof because no one bothered to do a calc that you can suck on? Get fucked.

You being here for years means that you have been stupid for a multitude of years- not a point to brag about.


----------



## Voyeur (Jul 7, 2022)

g4snake108 said:


> -snip-



Tl;Dr

Not gonna ruin this thread  arguing ad hominems with you, dumbfuck. Go kick rocks.


----------



## g4snake108 (Jul 7, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> Tl;Dr
> 
> Not gonna ruin this thread  arguing ad hominems with you, dumbfuck. Go kick rocks.


I just did in the post above- let me know when you want me to kick you again- I'll gladly do it again.

 Till then try to learn to read and maybe see if you can find a way to restore a couple of braincells to rub together to comprehend texts.. I am not arguing with you about providing proofs- you are flat out refusing to see proof because you either have a hard on for Naruto or like I said, you cannot understand without someone spoonfeeding to you.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jul 7, 2022)

@g4snake108 You could make your arguments without the excessive flaming. It's probably going to only make you look bad tbh.

*Spoiler*: __ 



This section here had some controversial moments here and there regarding thst exact thing, even if the member who was doing it probably had a point



I'll get to your responses soon


----------



## Voyeur (Jul 7, 2022)

g4snake108 said:


> -snip-




Tl; Dr.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 7, 2022)

Looking at the scans you don't need a Calc to know what Garou and Saitama are moving at FTL speeds.  Which is more than anything Naruto has going for them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## g4snake108 (Jul 8, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> @g4snake108 You could make your arguments without the excessive flaming. It's probably going to only make you look bad tbh.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


My first post was pretty casual and cordial- until the stupid idiot replied. Then I went through his post history on this thread and saw him mentioning stupid shit like-



Voyeur said:


> Did they blow the planet away? Did they ACTUALLY blow the planet away?



So he wants(in the older chapters) - OPM to prove that they can actually blow away the planet on panel while he is fully accepting of Naruto doing that without on panel evidence with a calc to back it up- shows he has a weird hard on for Naruto from the start. I mentioned the relevant feats too in my post - to show at why a planet level makes sense and a lowballed rel speed feat for Garou, but obviously the troll could not grasp the facts.


----------



## Voyeur (Jul 8, 2022)

g4snake108 said:


> -snip-


----------



## SSMG (Jul 8, 2022)

You guys done yet? 

It's an obvious stomp as current Garou would solo the entire verse casually.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Voyeur (Jul 8, 2022)

SSMG said:


> You guys done yet?
> 
> It's an obvious stomp as current Garou would solo the entire verse casually.


I already conceded that Current Garou stomps almost two pages ago. Not sure why he's beating a dead horse. The best solution would be to lock the thread so it doesn't devolve into the shitfest that's Boros vs Saibaman.


----------



## SSMG (Jul 8, 2022)

Ahh gotcha yeah best to just ignore him then.


----------



## gunchar (Jul 8, 2022)

Juub said:


> Nah, the resulting explosion from his and Saitama's punches wiped out a vast group of stars.





SSBMonado said:


> If the feat is really supposed to be a whole bunch of stars getting destroyed, then this chapter has some of the most insane DC flip-flopping I've ever seen.
> It starts off with that absurd display of power... and then we see Garou near shit himself because Saitama is able to fuck up the surface of a moon. Saitama also states that he can go all-out because they're not on earth any more, which doesn't make a lick of sense if their previous clash supposedly erased thousands of stars.
> I'm not saying the feat isn't valid, necessarily, but this flip-flop is kind of absurd.
> 
> I guess we'll find out sooner or later, though. If its just the moon having been exploded, then you'd expect people in-universe to point that out at some point.





JayK said:


> lmao another *amazing speed feat* being a hoax cause its just recoil
> 
> bonus points for trying to pull spatial hax resistance outta ya asses and repelling light somehow being destroying stars when they are still in the Solar System


Uhm, i'm getting very contradicting vibes here, cause that black thingy looks suspiciously Earth-shaped(and the recoil of something that can wipe out vast group of stars over an insanely big area, should at least fling them through the freaking galaxy not just through the Solar System) and the last thing i'm aware of is that Blast talked about Earth getting destroyed(which would also fit much better to everything Monado pointed out than them being able to wipe out even just a single star).


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Jul 8, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Uhm, i'm getting very contradicting vibes here, cause that black thingy looks suspiciously Earth-shaped(and the recoil of something that can wipe out vast group of stars over an insanely big area, should at least fling them through the freaking galaxy not just through the Solar System) and the last thing i'm aware of is that Blast talked about Earth getting destroyed(which would also fit much better to everything Monado pointed out than them being able to wipe out even just a single star).


1. Jupiter's moon was in their way, not that it sent them to Jupiter's moon
Just like Boros' knee sent Saitama to the moon and Saitama was lucky the moon was in the path of his flight trajectory

2. As for the looks, the energy from Saitama's attacks are always spherical in shape, spreading out in a conical manner (Genos' fight with Saitama shows this very well, even the recoil was shown), which is what the Earth kinda is, spherical but a bit flat at the top n bottom, geoid IIRC

3. From the Genos fight, the recoil of the punch that left that ginormous hole in that cliff didn't even damage the ground in the slightest. It merely brushed up some dust, which should show the control of the energy of the punches. A force that could destroy a huge cliff couldn't even crack the ground with it's recoil, apply it to the current situation.
Also see the Serious Punch to Boros, a Serious Punch that cancelled out a surface-razing or planet-busting attack should have had recoil that destroyed a significant part of the spaceship, yes? Yet, it did nothing, if there was even any. Again, Saitama's insane control.
Not to mention said recoil also had to break past the dimensional gate Blast used, cause the gate was facing LEFT to direct the energy there, put the recoil still broke out to the opposite direction.

Of course, it seems lackluster compared to say, Naruto punching Toneri and part of the moon getting damaged or destroyed by the recoil, but it just shows how much control Saitama has.

TL;DR: Saitama has insane control of his strength.

So there are multiple reasons why it didn't fling them outta their Galaxy. That's how it seems to me.


----------



## JayK (Jul 8, 2022)

People who genuinely think they busted stars when they are still inside the Solar System are beyond any hope.

Obviously also super inconsistent with Saitama claiming he goes all out now with the follow up feat likely putting him at Planet level which is hilariously below Solar System level.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 8, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> Did they blow the planet away? Did they ACTUALLY blow the planet away?
> 
> No?
> 
> Then I have something for you:



Forever stuck at Moon-level


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 8, 2022)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Forever stuck at Moon-level


They are above moon level in the current stage of the manga.


----------



## GregSteve (Jul 8, 2022)

Just wait for the damn fight to end to clarify where they stand good lord


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jul 8, 2022)

Current feat is explanation enough. It follows 1to1 the Boros formula.

Both attack
Attack connect
Page spread effect
Immediate affter effect spread

back then it was the massive clouds being blown away

today it is entire star systems

OPM left the HST levels and joined a new chat. There is no need to downplay anything or argue in bad faith. All it deserves is a shrug and acceptance that OPM now can tango with others.

It just happens.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 8, 2022)

Oh shit the big man is lurking.

Pack it up fellas.


----------



## GregSteve (Jul 8, 2022)

RavenSupreme said:


> Current feat is explanation enough. It follows 1to1 the Boros formula.
> 
> Both attack
> Attack connect
> ...


No one's said they can't for a few pages in saying wait for the fight to end so we get a concrete evaluation of their standing


----------



## Juub (Jul 8, 2022)

JayK said:


> People who genuinely think they busted stars when they are still inside the Solar System are beyond any hope.
> 
> Obviously also super inconsistent with Saitama claiming he goes all out now with the follow up feat likely putting him at Planet level which is hilariously below Solar System level.


The explosion was redirected away from the Earth. It didn’t blow up inside of the solar system.


----------



## g4snake108 (Jul 8, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> -snip





SSMG said:


> Ahh gotcha yeah best to just ignore him then.


I'm just showing the dumbass how he was wrong from page 1 and not just from 2 pages ago


----------



## gunchar (Jul 8, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> 1. Jupiter's moon was in their way, not that it sent them to Jupiter's moon
> Just like Boros' knee sent Saitama to the moon and Saitama was lucky the moon was in the path of his flight trajectory



That makes it just even more absurd, not even Jupiter itself would have any hope of stopping the Saitama and Garou projectiles flung with even just a tiny fraction of that much force(and if Jupiter itself let alone something with less mass than Earth could actually stop them, the recoil of the energy to wipe out even just a single star would've atomized them on the spot).



AnimePhanatic said:


> 2. As for the looks, the energy from Saitama's attacks are always spherical in shape, spreading out in a conical manner (Genos' fight with Saitama shows this very well, even the recoil was shown), which is what the Earth kinda is, spherical but a bit flat at the top n bottom, geoid IIRC



The visuals are Ultra weird, but seem to be even just the smallest problem with whatever the hell there happened.



AnimePhanatic said:


> 3. From the Genos fight, the recoil of the punch that left that ginormous hole in that cliff didn't even damage the ground in the slightest. It merely brushed up some dust, which should show the control of the energy of the punches. A force that could destroy a huge cliff couldn't even crack the ground with it's recoil, apply it to the current situation.



That could be explained as hax, but this here definitely not(except there is a very detailed explanation of how that specific hax worked).



AnimePhanatic said:


> Also see the Serious Punch to Boros, a Serious Punch that cancelled out a surface-razing or planet-busting attack should have had recoil that destroyed a significant part of the spaceship, yes? Yet, it did nothing, if there was even any. Again, Saitama's insane control.



There we had a statement about what Boros attack will do, here we seem to have a merely planetary statement while wiping out even just a single star requires literally millions of times more energy than that.



AnimePhanatic said:


> Not to mention said recoil also had to break past the dimensional gate Blast used, cause the gate was facing LEFT to direct the energy there, put the recoil still broke out to the opposite direction.



Are you trying to tell me now that Blast is also literally at least more than billions of times beyond destroying Earth?



AnimePhanatic said:


> Of course, it seems lackluster compared to say, Naruto punching Toneri and part of the moon getting damaged or destroyed by the recoil, but it just shows how much control Saitama has.
> 
> TL;DR: Saitama has insane control of his strength.



I wasn't making any case for Naruto, Garou definitely solos here but it seems extremely doubtful that he could wipe out even just a single star let alone insanely much more than that.



AnimePhanatic said:


> So there are multiple reasons why it didn't fling them outta their Galaxy. That's how it seems to me.


That seem to be Ultra questionable reasons.


----------



## ZNeverLostZ (Jul 8, 2022)

Opm at goh n toriko tier right now bye hst

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gunchar (Jul 8, 2022)

ZNeverLostZ said:


> Opm at goh n toriko tier right now bye hst


If this is even just remotely legit it makes even Torikos biggest powercreep look like Ultra reasonable power progression in comparison XD...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 8, 2022)

You could still get a Calc that puts it at SS depending on time frames and stuff.

But they are clearly above anything HST has to offer at the moment.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 8, 2022)

ZNeverLostZ said:


> Opm at goh n toriko tier right now bye hst


Toriko maybe.

GOH is reaching small galaxy level or more depending on how the series will end.


----------



## JayK (Jul 8, 2022)

Juub said:


> The explosion was redirected away from the Earth. It didn’t blow up inside of the solar system.


Saitama and Garou were both send away aswell and are still in the Solar System. The mangaka even went out of their way drawing it Earth sized.

Get out with this shit.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 8, 2022)

Either way you Calc it. It's probably going to get you small star level atleast.


----------



## JayK (Jul 8, 2022)

It's at least Large Planet level, thats for sure.


----------



## ZNeverLostZ (Jul 8, 2022)

Akira1993 said:


> Toriko maybe.
> 
> GOH is reaching small galaxy level or more depending on how the series will end.


Well that not that far away at least..hope tog reach that tier as well


----------



## Juub (Jul 8, 2022)

JayK said:


> Saitama and Garou were both send away aswell and are still in the Solar System. The mangaka even went out of their way drawing it Earth sized.
> 
> Get out with this shit.


Yeah they were knocked away and landed on a Jupiter moon. They would have flown to the end of the galaxy othwrwise.


----------



## JayK (Jul 8, 2022)

Juub said:


> Yeah they were knocked away and landed on a Jupiter moon. They would have flown to the end of the galaxy othwrwise.


In which case only one of them would have gotten flung onto Io (aka inside the Solar System) and the other one into the depths of the Universe.

Just stop with this fanfic, it makes no sense.


----------



## Juub (Jul 8, 2022)

JayK said:


> In which case only one of them would have gotten flung onto Io (aka inside the Solar System) and the other one into the depths of the Universe.
> 
> Just stop with this fanfic, it makes no sense.


This is what it looks like for now. I wasn’t sure either of what the whole sequence was and am still not convinced. Murata did a pretty shitty job at conveying the information.

Hopefully, it gets clearer before the end of the arc.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 8, 2022)

JayK said:


> It's at least Large Planet level, thats for sure.


It's going to be larger than that just by scale and size. It will Calc to be higher than that. Can't low ball this large planet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Jul 8, 2022)

gunchar said:


> That makes it just even more absurd, not even Jupiter itself would have any hope of stopping the Saitama and Garou projectiles flung with even just a tiny fraction of that much force(and if Jupiter itself let alone something with less mass than Earth could actually stop them, the recoil of the energy to wipe out even just a single star would've atomized them on the spot).


I doubt the authors put as much thought into it as we do. This isn't new to OPM, pretty sure we see similar cases in all series. I chalk it to artistic license.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 8, 2022)

JayK said:


> Saitama and Garou were both send away aswell and are still in the Solar System. The mangaka even went out of their way drawing it Earth sized.



Its a planet-sized distortion at best


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Jul 8, 2022)

RavenSupreme said:


> Current feat is explanation enough. It follows 1to1 the Boros formula.
> 
> Both attack
> Attack connect
> ...


I remember when Toriko did the same, it is what it is


----------



## gunchar (Jul 8, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Either way you Calc it. It's probably going to get you small star level atleast.


Huh, what exactly am i missing here that would make it even possible to scale that Ultra weird feat to small star lvl? That's either far too low or far too high.


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Jul 8, 2022)

I think some people assume it was only the light from the stars that was destroyed and not the stars themselves. Which makes no sense to me but eh


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 8, 2022)

It's still a huge feat if it was the light.

So many of you guys are not understanding basic stuff just to downplay it. Wait till it gets calced.  It's Naruto it shouldn't make you butthurt that another series surpassed it.  Go back to living life thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coadamol (Jul 9, 2022)

JayK said:


> People who genuinely think they busted stars when they are still inside the Solar System are beyond any hope.
> 
> Obviously also super inconsistent with Saitama claiming he goes all out now with the follow up feat likely putting him at Planet level which is hilariously below Solar System level.


i guess destroying planets and shit in dragon ball is false too cosnidering they rarley ever do 1 feat and 99% of their fights consist of doing some cracks on the ground , hitting eachother through buildings and sometimes destroying a hill or two .

stop coping lmao , murata litearlly draws an on panel straight feath that dosent need any thought to understand and people try to go through layers of mental gymnastics or cope trying to dismiss it lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Jul 9, 2022)

Coadamol said:


> blubblubblubblubblubblbublbblbublbublubbublubbublubbublubbublubbublubbublubbublubbublubbublubb


Ok cool, so how is any of this related to them 'just' repelling the light over this completely baseless illogical assertion of them busting countless stars?





B Rabbit said:


> It's Naruto it shouldn't make you butthurt that another series surpassed it. Go back to living life thank you.


If you get asshurt over any of the HST being surpassed ya picked the wrong series to care about in vs debates.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 9, 2022)

JayK said:


> Ok cool, so how is any of this related to them 'just' repelling the light over this completely baseless illogical assertion of them busting countless stars?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you can still get small star levels DC by destroying planets and stuff depending on how the Calc is going. I think is what you aren't getting.

Anyone who looks at Garous feat and says lol planet level. Is incredibly disillusioned  on what kinda calcs can get from that.

There is a reason this "eye ball" debaters in this hobby went obsolete. Wait till the calcs and further chapters to see where this goes.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 9, 2022)

I'd say we should wait for the end of the fight to get more confirmation on whether Saitama is star level or whatever before we make any claims here. I don't think people really understand the difference in magnitude between Star, Planet, and Moon level.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayK (Jul 9, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> But you can still get small star levels DC by destroying planets and stuff depending on how the Calc is going. I think is what you aren't getting.


Yes I get this and this is not even what I am debating about. It's the apes here spouting Solar System level when it clearly isn't.

Nevertheless until it is calced it is still just large Planet level my dude.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 9, 2022)

JayK said:


> Yes I get this and this is not even what I am debating about. It's the apes here spouting Solar System level when it clearly isn't.
> 
> Nevertheless until it is calced it is still just large Planet level my dude.


I could probably effectively Calc it at Solar System level  

Many of you will be extremely butthurt about the outcome of most calcs for this.


----------



## JayK (Jul 9, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> I could probably effectively Calc it at Solar System level


big doubt

feel free to quote me when somebody does and it is accepted though and I will eat my words


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 9, 2022)

JayK said:


> big doubt
> 
> feel free to quote me when somebody does and it is accepted though and I will eat my words


And you doubt because? Time frame? Damage done?

Any actual argument?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 9, 2022)

If the argument is the whole Milky Way thing. Spare me. It's not an argument.

Is your argument the Saitama destroying a moon right after as suppose to be a bugger feat?


----------



## JayK (Jul 9, 2022)

I literally said that I don't see repelling light on this scale being enough to achieve SS level.

Nevertheless you are asking for reasons to a discussion I didn't even start. I was contesting that the Void of Saitama's and Garou's impact is not a shitton of destroyed stars but repelled light and just that.

Read dude.





B Rabbit said:


> Is your argument the Saitama destroying a moon right after as suppose to be a bugger feat?


This is a non issue. 

The repelling light stuff was done by the both of them and the moon surface flip albeit Saitama saying he was serious looked to be pretty casual.

Nevertheless, the feat is still just large Planet Level until it gets calc'd. You said you can easily calc this at SS level so stop talking and get to doing.


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Jul 9, 2022)

Just wanna point out, there's a "BANG" panel right when the energy is reflected, before we zoom out to show that space void.
Do you think reflecting light back involves a "BANG"?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 9, 2022)

So basically no argument but what you think it will be. 

If this is the smartest you have no wonder this forum has gone down. 

Anyone else actually have a reason to believe it's just large planet and it can absolutely not be star level? Anyone? Or just throwing random terms to things? 

We need better debaters here. This is trash. Wait till it's calced. There is no Large Planet level for now. No one is calcing anything for OPM until this fight is over.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 9, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Just wanna point out, there's a "BANG" panel right when the energy is reflected, before we zoom out to show that space void.
> Do you think reflecting light back involves a "BANG"?


I have to read the chapter. I actually don't really know anything about OPM. Just a bunch of OBD vets calling this Star level in the Convo. I had to check it out.

If you want my honest take. This Calc will be about maybe multi planet level, maybe star level. Simply because the speed of which it was done. But I don't think it can be calced to be the most accurate because of the nature of the feat. 

Honestly I say wait until next chapter and see how Saitama finishes the fight because that will be the finisher and it will have the bigger feat.

As for the thread. Garou obviously slaughters the verse while he's here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## B2ice (Jul 9, 2022)

So can we drop this until we finally have calcs!?


----------



## That Background Character (Jul 9, 2022)

The only reason I feel it would even be under solar system level, is because I understand that the largest stars in the universe or so ludicrously massive that destroying a hundred or more red dwarf stars still won't be as powerful as one of them. I just don't see why you would think they would be manipulating light instead of just destroying the stars. Like do you think that's what Murata meant when he drew a void in space, after the shockwave of the attack went there?
Is it because of the extreme jump in power? Because I understand that's unbelievable but it's being done by Saitama, the God tier, and Garou copying Saitama strength.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JayK (Jul 9, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> So basically no argument but what you think it will be.
> 
> If this is the smartest you have no wonder this forum has gone down.
> 
> ...


I am sorry that I struck a nerve while all of your amazing arguments are shit like *this is trash* and *not gonna do this* cause you ain't got any basis for your shit as of right now.

Funny talking about debating capabilities while in other threads asking the dumbest most basic questions regarding popular verses known to men.

Keep malding mate.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 9, 2022)

My understanding is that even if he just manipulated the light of several stars. The energy that is required would still be rather high. Because the speed of which he did it and the length of which he did it?

That's what Im saying the feat itself is already hard to Calc bu


JayK said:


> I am sorry that I struck a nerve while all of your amazing arguments are shit like *this is trash*.
> 
> Funny talking about debating capabilities while in other threads asking the dumbest questions known to men showing how clueless you are regarding a ton of verses.
> 
> Keep malding mate.


You're literally butthurt because a blonde kid in an orange suit loses to a guy with planets in his body. While trying to downplay the feat because you have no idea the energy required to the feat.  And when Inasked you a simple question on how it is large planet level you blub  blub  about how it's not your debate.

Now either join the discussion or go seethe somewhere else. No one's trying to listen to some neckbeard rage.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JayK (Jul 9, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> My understanding is that even if he just manipulated the light of several stars.


The repelling happens inside the SS so you can can already make an estimated guess yourself on how harshly the light has faded by then.



B Rabbit said:


> That's what Im saying the feat itself is already hard to Calc


Ah we went from *easy* to *hard enough to calc* as is.

Way to shift goal posts without anyone noticing you part time genius.

Talking random shit is always easy I suppose.



B Rabbit said:


> Some more shit I don't care about.


Yes Nardo is my favourite verse ever, thats why I completely shit on Nardo and Borto as series and mostly post in FF threads as a FF fan. Fuck me for being fair to a series in a vs debate tho right? For the same completely nonsensical reason I can bring up that you are asshurt about Nardo due to the verse dumbstering One Piece. Both equally dumb assertions. I guess that's the mark of a great debater, accusing the opposition of being biased. Just let it go. 

You can either back up all of your talk which by the looks of it you clearly can't as you are starting to admit so yourself (nice debater btw). Or nothing happens which results in the entire thread being pointless as of now cause *nobody is gonna calc anything anyway* in which case people give OPM the logical nod here.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 9, 2022)

JayK said:


> The repelling happens inside the SS so you can can already make an estimated guess yourself on how harshly the light has faded by then.
> 
> 
> Ah we went from *easy* to *hard enough to calc* as is.
> ...


I didn't read all of this but you should read clearly.

I could Calc this very easily to be SS level. But the nature of the feat itself like I said will be very hard to make it safe and good Calc because the nature of the feat is ambiguous.

You saying I get ass hurt by Naruto beating OP is asinine. Especially when I was asked to do the Naruto tier list for the OBD here.

Again. Sorry my friend no one cares about Naruto. Nor does no one care about someone who doesn't know how to Calc or talk about a feat. So again like I asked. Give me a solid argument about "Large Planet" Garou. Or you know stop being so ass hurt. As you can see everyone else is moving on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Old 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 9, 2022)

That Background Character said:


> The only reason I feel it would even be under solar system level, is because I understand that the largest stars in the universe or so ludicrously massive that destroying a hundred or more red dwarf stars still won't be as powerful as one of them. I just don't see why you would think they would be manipulating light instead of just destroying the stars. Like do you think that's what Murata meant when he drew a void in space, after the shockwave of the attack went there?
> Is it because of the extreme jump in power? Because I understand that's unbelievable but it's being done by Saitama, the God tier, and Garou copying Saitama strength.


It wouldn't be an outlier even if it was SS.

It's hard to call anything an outlier these days anyways. But if Garou is indeed a God tier now than this would just be the peak of what they can do.


----------



## Steven (Jul 9, 2022)

Pretty sure Saitamas finisher will be better as the current feat.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 9, 2022)

Steven said:


> Pretty sure Saitamas finisher will be better as the current feat.


Going by this series. He'll probably destroy Jupiter.


----------



## Steven (Jul 9, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Going by this series. He'll probably destroy Jupiter.


In Colour!

I rly like that style


God coming from the dark background,was top-notch.Immense on-screen presence and hype


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 9, 2022)

That Background Character said:


> manipulating light instead of just destroying the stars


Well, It could have also been a distortion of space due to their clashing powers.


That Background Character said:


> Is it because of the extreme jump in power? Because I understand that's unbelievable but it's being done by Saitama, the God tier, and Garou copying Saitama strength.


It’s more to do with the context of the clash. Blast claimed that the planet would be doomed so in context at least we know it is planet level. The void in space was also, roughly around the size of the earth if not a bit smaller and then we return to the serious flip somehow being a threat to someone who can wipe entire systems with a punch. All things considered, it’s more consistent. Also, given their mass, the recoil would have probably been enough to send them to another galaxy, they’d punch through planets like they were soft tissue.
Again, nothing wrong with waiting to give us more confirmation on what actually happened, instead of jumping the gun.


AnimePhanatic said:


> Do you think reflecting light back involves a "BANG"?


you don’t hear exploding stars in space either

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Jul 9, 2022)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> It’s more to do with the context of the clash. Blast claimed that the planet would be doomed so in context at least we know it is planet level. The void in space was also, roughly around the size of the earth if not a bit smaller and then we return to the serious flip somehow being a threat to someone who can wipe entire systems with a punch.


The purpose of the table flip wasn't to damage Garou but to make him lose his sense of direction.


----------



## gunchar (Jul 9, 2022)

Oomura Yoshitsugu said:


> I doubt the authors put as much thought into it as we do. This isn't new to OPM, pretty sure we see similar cases in all series. I chalk it to artistic license.



I would probably think that too if this wouldn't be such an absurd power-jump all of a sudden without that being shown as such a big deal or having actual build up in any way(on the contrary, this was explicitly build up to be planetary), we're literally talking about freaking Quadrillions(+) of times as much power as we've ever seen in OPM before(which was pretty much sub-planetary to low-planetary at best before this in what was actually shown) at the highest-end interpretations.



ZenithXAbyss said:


> I'd say we should wait for the end of the fight to get more confirmation on whether Saitama is star level or whatever before we make any claims here. I don't think people really understand the difference in magnitude between Star, Planet, and Moon level.


And that's an absolute understatement, cause Solar System lvl makes Star lvl look like an absolute joke and something that has the scale of affecting hundred of stars(without very specific hax) makes Solar System lvl look like an absolute joke.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregSteve (Jul 9, 2022)

I mean big power jumps happen all the time in series but chill out they're at least small star-star lvl and ls minimum more than likely ftl but if they have a crazier feat by the end of the fight this feat meant nothing anyway


----------



## ice demon slayer (Jul 10, 2022)

Garou one shot

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

